# Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3 BB type with Power2Max



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

this may sounds silly but since I have been away from cycling for years for tons of business, I am now more free to back on my saddle and looking for a new motivation. A new power-meter is my gift.
The problem is since there 's mostly trend changing to BB30 for frames and hi-end parts. I 'm not sure if I can use Poewr2Max with my frame??

I think my frame is a regular english BB which was standart at that time. with Power2Max Gassomer which I am looking for, is that compattible??


this is the one 
power2max North America | FSA Gossamer – Road

What is your suggestions how to make this two compattible?


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Your sl3 bottom bracket is OSBB, a variation of PF 30. I believe you'll want the FSA adapter here, click the osbb tab then fsa. Wheels Manufacturing Bottom Bracket Adapters


----------



## Nismo4x4 (May 6, 2012)

2011 was the last year that Specialized offered a standard English BB on their S-Works bike. It'd be best to know which exactly you have before making a decision.


----------



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

Mine SL3 was the first SL3 offered to market. I suddenly changed from SL2 to SL3 when it was available because I raced for a shop that provided Specialized and they offered me a special price. It is an English thread BB.

for this crank
power2max North America | FSA Gossamer ? Road
claimed the axle to be 24mm, compatible to BB30**, BB86, BB90, BSA68, ITA70 and with 46mm chainline. It is so confusing how should I do ??


----------



## VCRC Bike (Jul 1, 2009)

This is the BB you need for your frame and that Power2max:

Universal Cycles -- FSA BB-6000 MegaExo Bottom Bracket


----------

